# PLEASE SIGN TO STOP PUPPY MILLS



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

This is a petition to stop AKC from registering litters to PUPPY MILLS!!! Please everyone sign this. This was sent to me through my Rescue!!!

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/737886219?ltl=1121305616

Cross posted:



This is a crosspost. Send to as many people as you can. I personally got onto a site where there were puppies being sold AKC and it had to be a puppymill as there were seven different breeds. Normally, reputable breeders have one, maybe two breeds. AKC usually keeps tracks of how many litters are born of each female and according to AKC once female should skip a heat between breedings. At this website I was on, this was not being done. Please sign this Petition so that AKC is more careful about who they let there Papers go out to. Kathi Rich

Nancy Ward <[email protected]> wrote

Jane Walbridge <[email protected]> wrote: 
Date: Tue, 12 Jul 2005 21:07:38 -0400
From: Jane Walbridge <[email protected]>
To: [email protected], [email protected], 
[email protected]
Subject: Petition: Tell the AKC to STOP registering puppies from mills!!!

PLEASE CROSS POST!!!

Sign the petition -- Tell the AKC to STOP registering puppies from mills!!!! 

"The AKC registers puppies from puppy mills. If they continue doing this, the puppy mills will keep on breeding puppies inhumanely. This is targeted at the CEO of the AKC. Please sign to help the puppies!"


http://www.thepetitionsite.com/takeaction/737886219

Don't wait -- click the link and add your support NOW!

This is a SAFE site they will not collect your email address.

MAKE YOUR VOICE HEARD!!!!

STOP THE TORTURE!!!




-- 




Please make sure to check out the free listings and resouces available to you at National Pet Rescue Resources - NPRR at http://www.nprr.net !!! 





Cause for Paws Kathi Rich 931 722-9102 God had Noah build the ARK for the animals. We should care as much 
For my daughter Stacie 5-24-68 to 1-20-2000 IF TEARS COULD BUILD A STAIRWAY, AND MEMORIES A LANE, I"D WALK RIGHT UP TO HEAVEN AND BRING YOU HOME AGAIN..


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Mods could you make this a sticky please!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

:wave: I signed it. I hope it helps.


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

i signed too


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

signed it  

kisses nat


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

made a sticky and signed :wave:


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

How could I resist not signing this? I hate puppymills.

Leslie


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

Good idea, but how would the AKC determine what is a puppy mill and what is not?


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Signed


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Signed - thanks for posting!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

czarina said:


> Good idea, but how would the AKC determine what is a puppy mill and what is not?


By the number of litters registered a year


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I signed!


----------



## beth (Mar 31, 2005)

*potition*

I signed too ! Hope it saves some babies...


----------



## PeanutButter (Feb 16, 2005)

I signed it and so did my Fiance!!

Yael


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I signed. So sad.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Thank you everyone!!! Keep em coming!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

you know i signed


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Done Virgin Islands was even on the pulldown which is rare


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

I signed too.


----------



## Trinitee_112 (Dec 7, 2004)

signed it hope it helps out


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Me too!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

:wave: SIGNED!!!! :wave: 

DAMN THE AKC :x AND PUPPY MILLS :evil:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Jamoka said:


> :wave: SIGNED!!!! :wave:
> 
> DAMN THE AKC :x AND PUPPY MILLS :evil:



I know If it wasnt for the shows I would completly not deal with them anymore. And register my dogs somewhere else :x


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Rasta keeps looking at me KJ !!!!:angel13:i'm telling you you better watch out!! i can't get over how handsome, he is...... oh god i came on here to make a comment and here iam talking about rasta. he going to get me in trouble! :notworthy: 


ANYWAY!!! DID anyone see the puppy mill episode on animal cops on animal planet! they had some Chihuahua's in there! it was so sad.i don't know if it was a old episode but it was new too me :wink:


----------



## NewMommy (Jun 11, 2005)

*Signed* Thanks so much for making this site available to everybody for signing, it is very thoughtful! I hope this makes a difference, puppy mills are just so awful.


----------



## ZimaBadBaby (Jul 30, 2005)

Done!


----------



## saintschamp10 (Jul 17, 2005)

i signed


----------



## jojogal (Aug 5, 2005)

I signed too... thanks for posting!


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

signed but I am not sure whether this will help..sigh


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

SIGNED


----------



## nikilee1 (Aug 17, 2005)

me too


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

I signed to.


----------



## KtS257 (Aug 19, 2005)

i signed!!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

I signed too!


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

Of course I do.

(read my thread about Paris)


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

I signed too!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

I signed, and I was happy to do it!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

i signed :wave:


----------



## beetlebug_lady (Sep 8, 2005)

I signed


----------



## Chigrl (Sep 15, 2005)

I signed it!


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

I think I signed it earlier but just in case I made my husband sign too!!


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

signed


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

signed it! :angry4:


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I just signed it and passed it on to my friends...I really hope this petition makes a difference!!! =)


----------



## Lady Cy (Apr 20, 2004)

I signed. 
I too, watch Animal Cops on Animal Planet. I bought my babies from one breeder, who has one female and one male. 
Maybe they don't have papers but I'D RATHER HAVE AN UNPAPERED CHIHUAHUA, than a Pure Breed, Puppy Mill Chihuahua. 
Puppy mills are SICK!!!! They are just SICK!!!!!!!!! 
They are cruel and inhumane and puppy mill breeders treat Chi's (and other breeds) like they are nothing but DNA fodder for the elitist, who want only the most inbred and sickly of dogs. 
All dogs deserve better. 
Even rats deserve better. 
For heavens sake, even amoeba deserve better.
I did my part. Please join us in the movement against puppy mills. The word "puppy" makes it sound clean. Don't be mistaken. 
Puppy mills are horrible unclean foul disgusting ways to house newborn puppies. No dog deserves that. Please join us. Please


----------



## miki52 (Oct 17, 2005)

I've signed too! Lets hope it will help!

Miki


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

I just had to sign it. I can't stand mills. Used to work in one as a child. Hot and sweaty. I'd hate to see Moco working their...


----------



## Sue Sue (Oct 11, 2005)

I signed it. Thanks for posting!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

DoggyStyleChi said:


> I just had to sign it. I can't stand mills. Used to work in one as a child. Hot and sweaty. I'd hate to see Moco working their...


 :roll:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

DoggyStyleChi said:


> I just had to sign it. I can't stand mills. Used to work in one as a child. Hot and sweaty. I'd hate to see Moco working their...


It's possible you meant this as a joke but I doubt any of us are amused. My Lily came from a puppy mill and I don't find them to be a laughing matter. :x


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

Signed it!!!


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> DoggyStyleChi said:
> 
> 
> > I just had to sign it. I can't stand mills. Used to work in one as a child. Hot and sweaty. I'd hate to see Moco working their...
> ...


HOW COULD YOU SAY SOMETHING SO MEAN????? Of course I WASN'T JOKING about something that could hurt a chi!!!!!!!!!! 

I was talking about those mill people using my little MOCO to make money. I think you should be careful making fun of people like me if you paid a pupply mill for your chi. How could you!

I signed that petition and hav told all of my friends at church about ti to. I'm working very hard to help this and dont need to be insulted while im trying tot ake care of my sick Moco!

LS


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I actually thought you were joking about a serious matter too when I read your post DoggyStyle Chi. It did come across that way. Also Rachael DIDN'T buy Lily from a mill. She was rescued.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

DoggyStyleChi said:


> Rachael Polachek said:
> 
> 
> > DoggyStyleChi said:
> ...


A. I didn't get Lily from a puppy mill, I rescued her from one (thank you Ivy's mum).
B. I didn't make fun of you or insult you. What I did was accuse you of making a joke out of puppy mills. I think you were trying to get a rise out of someone and guess what? You got a rise out of me big time. Puppy mills are deadly and they are not fodder for humor. If you choose to joke about such a horrific topic you are bound to get some flack in return.

BTW, pederasty is no laughing matter either. Folks, if you think it's offensive to make disparaging remarks about children, check the dictionary for a definition of that word if you're unfamiliar with it. It's listed as one of this person's interests in her profile. :roll:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> A. I didn't get Lily from a puppy mill, I rescued her from one (thank you Ivy's mum).
> B. I didn't make fun of you or insult you. What I did was accuse you of making a joke out of puppy mills. I think you were trying to get a rise out of someone and guess what? You got a rise out of me big time. Puppy mills are deadly and they are not fodder for humor. If you choose to joke about such a horrific topic you are bound to get some flack in return.
> 
> BTW, pederasty is no laughing matter either. Folks, if you think it's offensive to make disparaging remarks about children, check the dictionary for a definition of that word if you're unfamiliar with it. It's listed as one of this person's interests in her profile. :roll:


*hugs* Rachel I somehow doubt she's ever witnessed the pain and suffering the poor animals in mills go through or she wouldnt make a joke out of it :roll: Then again this is the same person who feeds their dog toxic vegetables etc and doesnt feed a proper diet to their dog sooo pretty uneducated in my opinion. Best not give them the satisfaction of our anger. :roll:


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

nemochi said:


> Rachael Polachek said:
> 
> 
> > A. I didn't get Lily from a puppy mill, I rescued her from one (thank you Ivy's mum).
> ...


Well said both Rachael and Sarah. Puppy mills are far too serious an issue to make flippant comments about. :evil:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> DoggyStyleChi said:
> 
> 
> > Rachael Polachek said:
> ...


I just looked up the meaning of pederasty ( :shock: ). I really don't understand this person's motives. This isn't a place to come and try to be class clown. We are all people that love our animals and want the best for them. We don't need someone around here making jokes about things that aren't to be joked about.

Thanks Rachael for saving Lily from such a horrible place!


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

I just looked up pederasty. Disgusting! Another thin not to be kidding/joking about!


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

Why are you saying such bad things about children in my profile? Whats your problem, Rachel?

I thought you were saying that you bought Lily from a mill. Id never give those people money and I signed your petition. What more do you want from me?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

maybe you should look at ur profile hun then u might see why we aren't amused :roll:


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

nemochi said:


> maybe you should look at ur profile hun then u might see why we aren't amused :roll:


THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!

I didnt know that those things were there. TEENAGERS!!! somebodys in trouble when he gets home today!!!!!!!!

Thank you for telling me about the profile. Ive fixed it and I took that out of there. No wonder so many people were mad. 

I was wondering what everybody was talking about. I even changed my location. Its really Lizard Lick, a small town outside of Zebulon, but I think Ill just leave it this way for now. I dont like those people making fun of me and getting so angry.

Thank you again,
LoriS


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow course a teenager got into your file and got a kick out of changing your profile to that- yes course. Your sick!!


----------

